
TCP, Hold the Congestion Control? - iamwil
http://lynnesblog.telemuse.net/90
======
jacquesm
Congestion control is a real pita, especially when you're trying to debug some
problem and you're not aware that it is enabled on one of the links.

Another real cause of issues that can be hard to debug is tcp window scaling,
again, it could be on while you're not aware of it and cause very bad
throughput without any clear indication of what is going on.

